# First time dog adoption/ advice on goldilocks goldens?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, I looked at her website. I see red flags for my personal taste: "top pet quality" pups ' not necessarily show quality" sounds odd to me. All her dogs are only listed under their calling names, no official name/kennel name to look up, some of the dogs say Hip and heart clearance, others say elbow and eye clearance, a few say all four clearances. 
She does not really state anything about the accomplishments of the dogs and wants $1800.

I may be way off base, since I don't know about this kennel, but just going by the website, I personally would pass on it. JMHO

If it pans out to be a reputable breeder, I am happy for you.

I am sure somebody here knows something about the breeder whether it is reputable or not.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There are several Goldilocks Kennels breeding Goldens. Do you have the website?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I looked at that one, since it has the correct owners name:

Welcome to Goldilocks Goldens


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I would pass on that one as well. It looks fishy to me too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm....give us the website.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Once more, here is the link, in case the other did not work, has correct breeder's name listed, click on link below:

Welcome to Goldilocks Goldens


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have the sire & dam's name? In K9data.com there are several goldilock's goldens listed with the breeder Constance Foust. Bumping these dogs against OFA, they have all clearances and several have their CCAs. I would check the clearances of the sire & dam for the litter you are considering, but things appear to be in place on the clearances side of the house. Just as important is discussing how the litter is raised, how the sire & dam are kept (kennel vs house dogs) and what you're comfortable with as well as the socialization of the pups. A quick search of the web does show Constance is an officer in the New Jersey Pine Barrens Golden Retriever Club.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-1-year/76552-normal-puppy-comments-long.html


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cgriffin..where did you see producing "top pet quality" ..on the front page it has "show quality" in the first paragraph. As far as I know, that website is the correct one and she is a well known breeder around the east coast. I have seen her at shows. There is another goldilocks kennel but that one is a def BYB.


----------



## philly93 (May 23, 2013)

thnx for all the replies. Here is her website: Goldilocks - Dog Breeders of top Quality Golden Retrievers.

In addition, we have been talking to Pam Hird of Abelard show dogs (Abelard Golden Retrievers) and she seems to be having a 5 year old girl she is looking to put in a new home. We are interested in this as well. 

here is the link to her information: Pedigree: Abelard 'n Snowtree's Hope Floats 
Her health looks good to me but can someone else confirm this? 

Also, these are the questions I have asked of her about the dog: 
Can you explain the environment she was raised in? 
Why are you considering finding a new home for her? 
Does she have any serious or any medical conditions?
Her energy level? Is she full of energy or very mellow? Or somewhere in between? Does she bark a lot?
What kind of exercise does she need?
Can you explain her moods and temperaments? How does she behave with other people and dogs?
Does she walk well on a leash? Is she good with basic obedience training? House trained/crate trained? Can we trust her alone at home?
Can you talk about her eating and sleeping habits? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Onmyway2MyDreams:
The website I looked at had Connie Foust listed as a breeder and the Goldilocks logo. I went by that site and there it was talking about top quality pet pups.


The OP just posted a different website, which I have not looked at closely. So, are there two different Goldilocks breeders, same name as in 'Connie Foust' and different websites?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I took off the first website: talks about top quality pet pups (still think asking 1800 is a bit much)

























​*Home** > Stud Dogs and Services* Breeding dogs is not as easy as one might expect: You don't just put them in a room together and come back an hour later. Breeding involves a deep understanding of not only dogs but their owners needs and what stud to match with what mate. Goldilocks Kennels consitently produces high-quality litters because of our years of experience working with other breeders and studs. Most of our puppies are top pet quality (not necessarily for show) and make wonderful housepets. Call us at 215-547-1946 for more information.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyway, I am happy for the OP if this is a reputable breeder.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sooo confused now! Do they have two websites??


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is my question, two websites or two breeders with the same name, what are the odds? Lol

Nope, same breeder, some of the pics are the same, I guess they have most likely a retired website and a new website.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And Abelard looks like a really good choice. I would be interested in the 5 yr old too!


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

It's the same person - the phone number is the same on both sites.

Goldilocks Dances With The Sun CCA - Sundance - 5/6/2006 - CERF out of date, OFA/Hips Elbows/Heart

Ch Gambitgoldilock A's Hiatwoodlyn - Ace - 2/6/2006 - all 4 clearances up to date

Goldilocks-Woodlyns Jacks R Sweeter CCA - 2/9/2008 - CERF out of date, OFA/Hips Elbows, no heart clearance can be verified.

Romeo Of Goldilocks CCA - Romeo - 9/29/2008 - all 4 clearances up to date

Goldilocks Tribute To Savanna - Savanna - 6/13/2007 - CERF out of date, OFA/Hips Elbows, no heart clearance can be verified.

Goldilocks Little Bit Of Ruby - Ruby - 3/29/2007 - CERF out of date, no OFA heart or hip clearance can be verified, OFA Elbows

Goldilocks Four Leaf Clover - Clover - 7/4/2006 - CERF out of date, no OFA heart clearance can be verified, OFA Hips/Elbows

Goldilocks She's All Country CCA - Reba? - 10/11/2009 - all 4 clearances up to date

Goldilock's Maia Star Of Ocean - Maia? - 9/20/10 - CERF is out of date, Cardiologist heart, no OFA hips/elbows can be verified

These are the dogs listed on her site(s). Some of them have all clearances but some don't. If you go with this breeder, I'd ask for physical copies of any clearances that cannot be found on the OFA website.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I got my girl from Goldilocks last June. I went there to just check out the place, not really expecting to get a dog that day and ended up coming home with Lucy. It's not a huge fancy breeding operation but the place is very clean, you can tell the dogs are loved and cared for well. The neighbors have little kids that come over to see the puppies. Our Lucy just adores little kids now. Our trainer has seen some Goldilocks dogs come through over the years and she said they all were wonderful.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

For me, I would be concerned about the lack of clearances this breeder has. Then again, you'd have to confirm with them if they aren't posted online.


----------



## philly93 (May 23, 2013)

how were you guys able to tell of the lack of clearances? 

and thanks for all the replies! we are visiting her soon


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What ragtym put up in her list was basically the eyes and hearts were not in say the offa database. This does not mean they werent done, just make sure to see hard copies of the reports. The heart only has to be done once and the eyes are done yearly. Now the dogs that dont have hips/elbows done could have been Pennhip ..but that would only hips..unless the dogs names are spelled differently. If you cant verify they were done and they are a dog who is having a litter I would keep looking.


----------



## mosby2 (Mar 18, 2015)

*looking for a new puppy*

we lost our Shelby to cancer at 12 years old and live the Philadelphia area. We want to bring a new golden into home soon. The breeder we got Shelby from is no longer breeding goldens. We wanted to see what everyone thought of Goldilocks? Did you have success with your selection?

Any advice or recommendation would be appreciated. I have heard a lot of good things about Edgecombe but can find little information on how to contact them.


----------

